# Jeffery ??



## Fuzzz (Jun 14, 2000)

I would like to say am sorry...You tired to help me in the past(tur email)....and I pushed yu (and every one else) away.I didnt give you a chance and....was very rude to yu,i jump at yur troath ....I am sorry Jeff....Fuzzz


----------

